# air,sea,army what are you in or were in?



## Sea Cadet (20 Dec 2004)

Just wondering?


----------



## TG1 GUNNER (20 Dec 2004)

yah im a sea cadet


----------



## TG1 GUNNER (20 Dec 2004)

just wondering im in sea cadets


----------



## SavSC2004 (20 Dec 2004)

Army Here :warstory: And lovin it!


----------



## qjdb (20 Dec 2004)

Was in Army Cadets from 1985 - 1988, now have come back to pay my dues as an Army CIC Officer (3 years) at the same unit:  1725 (Canadian Military Engineers) RCACC, in wonderful Chilliwack.

Guys (and gals), if for some reason, you are contemplating leaving, or are waffling about joining Cadets, stick with it.  The best prgram for kids out there.  I was amazed, when I came back, how many things I had remembered.  Drill, Map and compass, fundamentals, you name it, I remembered it.  And that was 16 years later.

Anyways, keep with it.

Quentin


----------



## Zirus (20 Dec 2004)

Army reserves here

(mobile infantry)


----------



## primer (20 Dec 2004)

I was with 2408 Base Borden Army cadet Corps Back in the Day 84-89.


----------



## 48Highlander (20 Dec 2004)

mobile infantry?  were you there when they captured the brain-bug?


----------



## Zirus (20 Dec 2004)

Loll 48Highlander   i get that allot!!!!


nope see they think they captured the brain bug!!!!

but never never suspected me!!!!

I AM THE BRAIN BUG MUAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA :threat:


----------



## my72jeep (20 Dec 2004)

This is the army cadet page. but maybe we will let you stay.


----------



## condor888000 (20 Dec 2004)

What about us few, proud and yet so insane pigeons??


----------



## sgt_mandal (20 Dec 2004)

huah to that .........uh, i meen coo *pigeon sound* to that.


----------



## yoman (20 Dec 2004)

lol ya me to but I dont consider myself a pigeon


----------



## condor888000 (20 Dec 2004)

Yeah, you don't count you're in 632!  ;D


----------



## yoman (20 Dec 2004)

What is that supposed to mean???     Your just in 51 !!!!  ;D


----------



## condor888000 (20 Dec 2004)

Talyor trophy winner for year 3 in a row as best Air cadet unit in Ottawa not to mention the fact we've held it more than the other 7 units put together!

Also, I'm a true pigeon, I'm a pilot!!!!  8)


----------



## catalyst (20 Dec 2004)

I'm a pigion...and a sorta guppie and a sorta crunchie...

Gotta love cadet band...music instructor, i am..


----------



## sgt_mandal (20 Dec 2004)

hmm, then i guess im a crunchie pigeon :S hmm......  blue on the outside, very green on the inside. So what if i have dream about being in the bush?!


----------



## M16 (20 Dec 2004)

I'm in army. :warstory:

Army seems to be the best one.  Most people prefer army cadets.  But I guess it depends on your interests.


----------



## Burrows (20 Dec 2004)

psst...that or it could be ARMY.CA  ;D


----------



## Zirus (20 Dec 2004)

perhaps!
but unlikely
only a mastermind as my self
or my mother could do this!


the Brainbug lives on


----------



## M16 (20 Dec 2004)

Burrows said:
			
		

> psst...that or it could be ARMY.CA ;D



Lol burrows.

I'm pretty sure I meant Army cadets.


----------



## sgt_mandal (21 Dec 2004)

I think that he was trying to say that since it says ARMY.ca, it would draw more army types. If it was let's say airforce.ca or watever, there would probably be more air types?


----------



## M16 (21 Dec 2004)

That makes sense.

Now they just need to make airforce.ca and navy.ca lol.


----------



## yoman (21 Dec 2004)

ya ya ya stop showing off   jk


----------



## yoman (21 Dec 2004)

I agree  ;D Gotta love the air cadets.


----------



## cpl-cam (21 Dec 2004)

Hmm there's more air cadets than I would have guessed but here's the kicker, any air cadets from prarie region? Doubt it, I'm all alone.


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

There are alot of Air Cadets on this site.. Its beginning to scare me... Just like at Camp... They took over My Company



No I love You Air Cadets..


----------



## Spartan (21 Dec 2004)

Does former Praire Region air cadet count?


----------



## Zirus (21 Dec 2004)

Actually i don't think they should make airforce.ca or navy.ca

it would separate us too much!!!


i kinda like it this way theres people from all walks of life on this site!


Zirus Out!


----------



## condor888000 (21 Dec 2004)

How bout a guy who spent 3 weeks at Penhell??


----------



## condor888000 (21 Dec 2004)

Flyboy here.
Army's fine but you guys don't get to fly, poor bastards...


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

Yes, not Formally but we do Fly. I went gliding with an Air Cadet Squadron because I won Best Seller at a Tagging Weekend last year and the Top 3 got to go..


----------



## condor888000 (21 Dec 2004)

Nice, in my books nothing is better than going up in a 2-33A...


----------



## M16 (21 Dec 2004)

Who needs to fly when you can shoot a C7?


----------



## sgt_mandal (21 Dec 2004)

I dunno, when can you shoot C7's , how often that is........


----------



## condor888000 (21 Dec 2004)

M16 said:
			
		

> Who needs to fly when you can shoot a C7?


Who needs to shoot when you can fly? 8)


----------



## M16 (21 Dec 2004)

Other way around.

How often do air cadets get to fly?


----------



## condor888000 (21 Dec 2004)

I can go every weekend when the site is open is fall/spring. Not to mention the 7 weeks I spent this summer with a grand total of 60 flights logged. 8)

Now, how much do you shoot a C7?


----------



## M16 (21 Dec 2004)

When we go to camps.

I'm still waiting to shoot one.  If I could shoot one gun it would be the M16.  I like shooting a lot more than flying.  I do quite a bit of shooting at home.  Do you get to fly everyday?


----------



## condor888000 (21 Dec 2004)

Well good luck with that, and well you may prefer shooting, I don't, each their own. And no I don't fly everday at home, too far from the site...and it's only open on the weekends, and I'm too cheap to fly at a club...  :crybaby:


----------



## sgt_mandal (21 Dec 2004)

Ahh, but the posibility is open, if you wanted to fly everyday, you could. But you cant shoot a C7 every now can   HA!


----------



## condor888000 (21 Dec 2004)

Yeah, If I spend $100 for membership and $50 or so plus gas money to fly...too much!! :crybaby:


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

I wnr to Penhold once.. It didnt compare to Blackdown in the Least...


----------



## Corporal McDill. (21 Dec 2004)

I'm from Prarie region Air Cadets...corporal.

But, I guess you already know that.


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

M16 said:
			
		

> When we go to camps.
> 
> I'm still waiting to shoot one.   If I could shoot one gun it would be the M16.   I like shooting a lot more than flying.   I do quite a bit of shooting at home.   Do you get to fly everyday?




I shoot high Caliber Weapons at Home Corps. And Who Would Like Flying Better than Shooting.. Say if You had to Kill Somebody or Hurt them Badly, What are You going to do? Fly in to them or Shoot them?


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

Wasn't this Thread about Sea Cadets on this site? How did we wander in to Air Cadets?


----------



## Burrows (21 Dec 2004)

why jump our of a perfectly good plane?  Because it would be fun as HELL!  We also shoot large weapons at our corps..mm love the range weekends....mmm handguns and rifles galore..


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

Jumping out of a Plane would SCARE THE CRAP outta me!! Kyle how can You even Joke about that!! Hehehe.. I'd probably fall and Die..


----------



## condor888000 (21 Dec 2004)

Because we pigeons are the masters of all!!!


----------



## condor888000 (21 Dec 2004)

armygurl_557 said:
			
		

> I shoot high Caliber Weapons at Home Corps. And Who Would Like Flying Better than Shooting.. Say if You had to Kill Somebody or Hurt them Badly, What are You going to do? Fly in to them or Shoot them?


I don't know, you can really hurt someone if you hit them with one of those nose handles...


----------



## Scott (21 Dec 2004)

Going to merge this with the "What element are you in" thread to save on space.


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

Yeah I Guess.. But Still Whats More Efficent?


----------



## hastyrattle (21 Dec 2004)

I was in the air cadets. 1979 to 1984.................725 Massey Vanier.........great learning experience.............also went back to be in the CIC and ended up being training officer................and the funny thing was that my CO in the air cadets joined the same squadron i was in (725 Massey Vanier) 6 months before I left!! what a hoot!


----------



## 48Highlander (21 Dec 2004)

armygurl_557 said:
			
		

> I shoot high Caliber Weapons at Home Corps. And Who Would Like Flying Better than Shooting.. Say if You had to Kill Somebody or Hurt them Badly, What are You going to do? Fly in to them or Shoot them?



    That sounds just a wee bit psychotic to me...

    Anyway, I've fired every weapon in the infantry arsenal, and I still prefer flying   Love the army, miss the flying.


----------



## mo-litia (21 Dec 2004)

I was an Air Cadet myself until I grew older and realized that with Canada's military being the condition it's in I would be safer on the ground in the infantry, than in the sky, surrounded by flying Sea King parts.   ;D


----------



## sgt_mandal (21 Dec 2004)

lol, sometimes I wonder, as air cadets, do we have better planes the the airforce HA! lol Soon they might give us the seakings and take our gliders, Then what are we supposed to do?!? ???


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (21 Dec 2004)

Burrows said:
			
		

> We also shoot large weapons at our corps..mm love the range weekends....mmm handguns and rifles galore..



Hey Burrows did you know that cadets are not suppose to fire handguns? You may want to be careful on who you tell.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Dec 2004)

mo-litia said:
			
		

> I was an Air Cadet myself until I grew older and realized that with Canada's military being the condition it's in I would be safer on the ground in the infantry, than in the sky, surrounding by flying Sea King parts.   ;D



And by virtue of what experience can you say that about the sea kings ??


----------



## Scott (21 Dec 2004)

aesop, I think he was just taking a good natured jab. Let's not have bad blood spill from one thread to another.

mo-litia, I know it was a joke but some members may be offended, care to rephrase, qualify your remarks or retract?


----------



## aesop081 (21 Dec 2004)

Sorry....i'll be good now !!

Didn't even realize it was the same person.....


----------



## mo-litia (21 Dec 2004)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> aesop, I think he was just taking a good natured jab. Let's not have bad blood spill from one thread to another.
> 
> mo-litia, I know it was a joke but some members may be offended, care to rephrase, qualify your remarks or retract?



It was a joke Scott1nsh, and aesop, I've not nothing against the Air Force, nor was anything in that last thread written to be taken personally. 

Can't we all just get along?
 :dontpanic:


----------



## Scott (21 Dec 2004)

Good enough, just ensuring that you guys still love each other ;D


----------



## sgt_mandal (21 Dec 2004)

lol, it was a "good natured jab"  please don't hurt me


----------



## sgt_mandal (21 Dec 2004)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> Let's not have bad blood spill from one thread to another.



huh? did I miss something?


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

I'M a Wee bit Phychotic though.. Thats the Thing..


----------



## aesop081 (22 Dec 2004)

FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> huh? did I miss something?



Yeah , you did....mo-litia will tell you all about it !!!  :threat:...........jk


----------



## armygurl_557 (22 Dec 2004)

Could you post it here because i'd like to knwo aswell..


----------



## gunner56 (22 Dec 2004)

I was in 2509 RC SIGS CADET CORPS in Calgary-1972-74. Good times.
John Langridge


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Dec 2004)

FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> huh? did I miss something?



Do a search of mo-lita's posts and you might figure out what is going on.


----------



## 48Highlander (22 Dec 2004)

armygurl_557 said:
			
		

> I'M a Wee bit Phychotic though.. Thats the Thing..



And we're all very proud of you.  Have a cookie.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Dec 2004)

To get back o the original topic:

I was air cadet for a few years and then quit to join the air force..........but found only the army ( my choice were infantry, armoured, artillery or engineers)......so i joined the engineers then, 11 years later, remustered to true blue...........


----------



## Scott (22 Dec 2004)

I was an Air Cadet and wanted to go Air Force, went to see the NSH and low and behold, they were recruiting Infantrymen!!

I put the square peg in the round hole!!


----------



## gt102 (22 Dec 2004)

Highlander for life!


----------



## Scott (22 Dec 2004)

Ever Regimental

Siol na Fear Fearail!


----------



## Corporal McDill. (22 Dec 2004)

Air is SO much better.

Except, I really should have stayed in army cadets...I like AT more than flying.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Dec 2004)

Corporal McDill. said:
			
		

> Air is SO much better.
> 
> Except, I really should have stayed in army cadets...I like AT more than flying.



Bite your tongue !!!!


----------



## joe_2701 (23 Dec 2004)

GO ARMY! Problem solved.
On second thought, we all need each other or else we wouldn't be able to operate. So needless to say this age old argument is pointless.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Dec 2004)

joe_2701 said:
			
		

> GO ARMY! Problem solved.
> On second thought, we all need each other or else we wouldn't be able to operate. So needless to say this age old argument is pointless.



I can agree with that, you are absolutely right.


----------



## Sapper24 (28 Dec 2004)

Although I do agree the army cadets do have a good program, but now a days there isn't too much of a difference between the army, sea and air cadets...so the only real difference is the field training, summer courses and the uniforms you all wear


----------



## Burrows (28 Dec 2004)

Locked.


----------

